# New display technique



## bearswede (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey folks...

 Thought you might like to check out this great new bottle marketing technique, for your older bottles anyway...

 Alas, poor Yorick...!!!


----------



## bearswede (Nov 9, 2004)

It's often been said:

 One can lose one's head in the pursuit of old bottles...


----------



## bristol bottles (Nov 10, 2004)

thats what happen when you tunnel in to far!!!!


----------

